# 79 gallon AI starfire tank



## charlie1

This tank has being established since Nov. 2011, 3 years later still going strong with the same Fluval substrate.


----------



## cb1021

eh that's how it's done! Do you have any other pics? There must have been some major changes throughout the year - yes?

Also I'm curious, did it take a specific level of discipline to do a single-species tank? I see some other fish but you have done quite well in regards to keeping a clean look with the predominant cardinals.


----------



## Ryan s

Very nice tank. What Light fixture are you using?


----------



## charlie1

cb1021 said:


> eh that's how it's done! Do you have any other pics? There must have been some major changes throughout the year - yes?
> 
> Also I'm curious, *did it take a specific level of discipline to do a single-species *tank? I see some other fish but you have done quite well in regards to keeping a clean look with the predominant cardinals.


Not really, it`s the way I like it.
Yes the tank went through several iterations of the design, I`ll try & post some pics of it`s journey.
Thanbks


----------



## charlie1

Ryan s said:


> Very nice tank. What Light fixture are you using?


Thanks for your kind words.
I`m using a Tek 4 X 54 watt fixture ( 4 footer) with 2X Zoo Med Ocean Sun® 10,000K High Intensity & 2X GIESEMANN T-5 / super flora .
Regards


----------



## solarz

Very beautiful! How many cardinals are there?


----------



## jimmyjam

Very nice Charlie, I like the big clump of helferi. I just started cleaning up my 75 gallon clinic tanks again. This year will be year 5 for the tank. The ADA is breaking down slowly , Im adding my recipe tabs in there every 6 months to keep it up to par. Have you topped it up yet?


----------



## charlie1

solarz said:


> Very beautiful! How many cardinals are there?


Thank you, there should be at least 100 cardinals in there, with cherry shrimp, Otto cats, amano shrimp, SAE, Sterbai cories, BN plecos, zebra loaches.
Regards


----------



## charlie1

jimmyjam said:


> Very nice Charlie, I like the big clump of helferi. I just started cleaning up my 75 gallon clinic tanks again. This year will be year 5 for the tank. The ADA is breaking down slowly , Im adding my recipe tabs in there every 6 months to keep it up to par. Have you topped it up yet?


Thanks Jimmy.
Yes I do add Tropica root tabs, & water column dosing from day 1, the Fluval is breaking down, but I`m totally happy with it.
Regards


----------



## Greg_o

Simply phenomenal. Very unique rock and wood work framed by expertly maintained plants.


----------



## Reckon

Love the helferi hedge!


----------



## default

Now that's a beaut!
Is that Tonina Fluviatilis or Rotala Indica (Bonsai) in the front? Everything looks super clean, good job!


----------



## UnceasingStorm

that's amazing!


----------



## Dee2010

Nice and clean, love it. Going to redo mines now lol


----------



## charlie1

Greg_o said:


> Simply phenomenal. Very unique rock and wood work framed by expertly maintained plants.





Reckon said:


> Love the helferi hedge!





default said:


> Now that's a beaut!
> Is that Tonina Fluviatilis or Rotala Indica (Bonsai) in the front? Everything looks super clean, good job!





UnceasingStorm said:


> that's amazing!





Dee2010 said:


> Nice and clean, love it. Going to redo mines now lol


Thank you all for your kind words, much appreciated.
@default it is the Rotala Bonsai, I had some left over from a pot of the Tropica 1 2 Grow & was growing it emersed for a week, but changed my mind & planted it there to grow out, at which time it will be moved.
Regards


----------



## UnceasingStorm

can you post a view looking down at the tank  I want to see how you scaped the whole tank


----------



## BillD

Beautiful tank, Errol.


----------



## charlie1

UnceasingStorm said:


> can you post a view looking down at the tank  I want to see how you scaped the whole tank


I will try & get around to it.


----------



## charlie1

UnceasingStorm said:


> can you post a view looking down at the tank  I want to see how you scaped the whole tank





BillD said:


> Beautiful tank, Errol.


Thanks Bill.


----------



## exv152

I've seen the tank myself and it's even better in person, the pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Yann

Looking very nice!


----------



## charlie1

exv152 said:


> I've seen the tank myself and it's even better in person, the pictures don't do it justice.





Yann said:


> Looking very nice!


Thanks buddy.
@ Yann, your compliments is appreciated, thanks for taking the time to do so.


----------



## lovevc

whats that red carpet plant? 
btw those pogostemon helferi are amazing!!!!!


----------



## jimmyjam

AR mini ???


----------



## charlie1

jimmyjam said:


> AR mini ???


Yes it is.


----------



## Reckon

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## charlie1

Reckon said:


> Any updates on this tank?


Tank is pretty much the same, & doing well.It is so balanced that it is becoming boring.
I have added some Rotala Bonsai , Hygrophila 'Araguaia'. & Heteranthera zosterifolia . 
i have just being offered some Peruvian angels but i`m still mulling it over, i will try & get a picture up by weekend.


----------



## charlie1

Reckon said:


> Any updates on this tank?


Sorry for the delay, a quick camera phone shot.


----------



## Professor Monkey

Amazing. Your plants are gorgeous and the layout is impeccable.


----------



## default

Now that's a planted tank, if only mines could be that colourful .
What's that Ludwigia in the front? The one that looks like H. Bold? It's probably in the thread already, gonna check your first post!


----------



## charlie1

@ Professor Monkey & default, thanks for your encouraging comments.
Front L-R is Blyxa Japonica, Rotala Bonsai,Hygrophila 'Araguaia',Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' & Pogostemon helferi 

Regards


----------



## iamaloner

charlie1 said:


> Sorry for the delay, a quick camera phone shot.


im wondering if anyone can tell me what the plant on the bottom right is called?


----------



## Professor Monkey

iamaloner said:


> im wondering if anyone can tell me what the plant on the bottom right is called?


Pogostemon helferi. Also called Downoi.

I should add that the hedge of it grown in this tank is exceptional and indicative of an perfect balance of light, CO2, and nutrients.


----------



## cb1021

charlie1

Any tips on growing AR mini? I had mine growing clean and with long healthy roots but not very compact. Mine was growing a bit taller but not as full.


----------



## charlie1

cb1021 said:


> charlie1
> 
> Any tips on growing AR mini? I had mine growing clean and with long healthy roots but not very compact. Mine was growing a bit taller but not as full.


I don`t do anything special - root tabs & ample CO2.
Regards


----------



## Silverkitty26

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## charlie1

Silverkitty26 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## gtgwin

Looks amazing!! How'd you get that gradient background? And what kind of lighting?


----------



## Reckon

That looks pretty pristine. I'm also very impressed by the downoi bush


----------



## charlie1

Thanks guys,much appreciated.
If you are referring to the back ground plants, the gradient is all about trimming.
@ Recon, the downoi bush is much thicker now, due for a bit of thinning out.
Regards


----------



## gtgwin

charlie1 said:


> If you are referring to the back ground plants, the gradient is all about trimming.


I meant like the actual back of the tank. Or is that just the wall behind the tank? I like how the reds are nice and bright and all the colours really pop, that's why I was interested in the lighting setup you're using.


----------



## charlie1

gtgwin said:


> I meant like the actual back of the tank. Or is that just the wall behind the tank? I like how the reds are nice and bright and all the colours really pop, that's why I was interested in the lighting setup you're using.


The background is a frosted white window privacy film available at Home Depot.
The lighting is a 4 X 54 watt T5 HO Tek light fixture with 2 x Zoo Med 10,000 K Bulbs 
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...yOiIyNCI7czo4OiJTZWFyY2hfeSI7czoyOiIyMCI7fQ==
2 X Zoo Med 5000K bulbs
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...yOiIyNCI7czo4OiJTZWFyY2hfeSI7czoyOiIyMCI7fQ==
Regards


----------



## default

charlie1 said:


> Thanks guys,much appreciated.
> If you are referring to the back ground plants, the gradient is all about trimming.
> @ Recon, the downoi bush is much thicker now, due for a bit of thinning out.
> Regards


If you were closer I'd be all over those downoi trimmings!


----------



## charlie1

default said:


> If you were closer I'd be all over those downoi trimmings!


We can work something out when i do thin it out.


----------



## charlie1

*Re scaped 79 gallon*

Wow time flies, been quite sometime since i last updated this thread.
The tank was completely gutted of Livestock, plants and old old fluval soil  in June of 2017
I used Netlea soil in the new scape, attached is a picture of what it looks like after 3 months of redoing it.


----------



## cb1021

Jesus. Amazing 3 month progress. How many hours to maintain weekly? Including every minute not just ideal..?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie1

cb1021 said:


> Jesus. Amazing 3 month progress. How many hours to maintain weekly? Including every minute not just ideal..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Hey Mike, i spent about 2 hrs this morning- trimming etc. and water change, most time i`ve spent on the tank in a couple of months.
Usually 2 hrs in total a week.


----------



## Poseidon

What a stunning tank! Lots of inspiration there


----------



## charlie1

Poseidon said:


> What a stunning tank! Lots of inspiration there


Thank you!


----------



## slipfinger

Tank looks amazing.


----------



## solarz

What did you use to get the white background for the tank?


----------



## charlie1

slipfinger said:


> Tank looks amazing.


Thanks for the feedback.
@ solarz The background is sprayed painted


----------

